# Rare Piebald Whitetail Deer



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Read about this in our local weekly newspaper last night. A rare piebald whitetail was taken just north of where we live.

Northland Press article


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I hope to see one some day.
A few years back there were a couple of them in the area of Menominee, WI.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have seen two or three live piebald whitetail in the wild, and one pink eyed albino doe.Just saw her once,but one of the piebalds, I saw regularly one year with a group of other does, one being its mother with no piebald markings.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I shot one with piebald legs last year. The lil lady is making a gun rack with them.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I have never seen one in a picture or in the wild, I have seen a picture of deer that had white stockings but never that looked like that. There is an old army depot in centeral NY that has a white deer population, not supposed to be albino just white deer. CAn't hunt those though. That is really cool looking!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We have blacktais here in western Oregon. I saw a young one this spring with its mother and at first i thought it was a small goat, brown and white. Pretty little thing....James


----------



## gunseller (Feb 20, 2010)

I have seen several in SW Iowa at different times. Several years ago someone shot one and the big paper in Des Moines had pictures and a story about it. The bleeding harts could not stand the idea that someone would shoot a deer let alone one that was white. We now have a law that you can not shoot a deer that is mostly white. 
Steve


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

A piebald buck with a very nice rack was killed here several years ago. The had a full-body mount done that was amazing to see. He was on display at a local restaurant for several years.


----------

